# New Monitor enclosure project



## Lambbosbread (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
Im building an enclosure for a juvenile Varanus Gouldii and i thought id show you the progress. dimensions are 1900 L x 1600 H x 1100 W.






.I will post more pics when i progress


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Apr 8, 2014)

Great work that is one of the best enclosures iv seen, ill order 2 thanks haha. Im not an expert iv had monitors for just over a year but when I transferred a spencers from a 2ft tank to a 6ft it went off food and hid allot for a couple of weeks. Id put a partition in first if your putting the juvenile in there, it might stress out a bit from the big area


----------



## hector (Apr 8, 2014)

Aslong u have lots of hides and cover with fake plants it should be fine in a large enclosure. When ya think theres enough hides, add a couple more. Nice enclosure btw.


----------



## Lambbosbread (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey thanks for the feedback.So i have built that big one on the right hand side with a service door and i planned on putting like piece of red gum that has been split in half and had the core removed on the left side(cooler side) covered by something so it feels secure.If you are wondering what the rock is. its a 40kg flat river stone that has been grind-ed and smoothed out to make pool area i guess you could call it, its around 60cm long x20cm width buy maybe 2.5cm deep. i didn't want it to deep , it was more of like just somewhere it could get wet and chill it.Any more feedback would be appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -



ReptilianHybrid said:


> Great work that is one of the best enclosures iv seen, ill order 2 thanks haha. Im not an expert iv had monitors for just over a year but when I transferred a spencers from a 2ft tank to a 6ft it went off food and hid allot for a couple of weeks. Id put a partition in first if your putting the juvenile in there, it might stress out a bit from the big area


 hey mate I'm very new to monitors this will be my first so any advice would be amazing,thanks Ryan


----------



## Beans (Apr 12, 2014)

Woow! Looks really nice : D If you need hides maybe get a large plastic tub with a hole in it, cover it up with sand or something else and bang that in there.

Just a thought!


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Apr 12, 2014)

looks awesome i got my first monitor a couple of months ago there so smart hope you project is going well


----------

